# Hash Gallery



## OmegaVermelho (Oct 9, 2006)

I was posting some pics the other day and i noticed that there is no hash pics gallery so i had to post pics in the plants pics...i know that US folks dont get much hash around there but even so it would be cool to have a gallery just for it..tks


----------



## potroastV2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Hash Gallery Setup


----------

